# MS-Dos Backup/Restore



## casual913 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have some files from a legacy application that have been backed up onto 1MB floppies using the MS Dos backup.exe program. I would like to restore the files onto my Win XP PC. I have the backup.exe and restore.exe but when I attempt to run restore.exe from a command prompt in Win XP, a message states wrong version.

Is there a way that I can restore these files??


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Casual,

Find someone who has an old computer and have them restore the files. Then they could e-mail the expanded files to you. 
I had a similar problem with data on 5 1/2" floppies and no drives available. Found an old PC in the store room and dragged it out and connected to LAN and transferred the files.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What's the full message? Is it that you have the wrong version of DOS?

What file types are the backup archives?


----------

